# Another moving to Canada thread



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am hoping to get some answers that will help us get our heads around the endless vicious circle of moving to Canada.

Just a quick background. My husband is French and I am Georgian (currently in possession of 5 years UK residency and 1 year France residency).
We have been married for 10 years and have 4 year's old son. My husband is a Chef by experience. He has been employed in hospitality for past 10 years,even though he has only finished high school and did not further his education. He has worked as a Head Chef, Executive Sous chef ... in Marriott hotels. 
We have been moving around a lot living in UK, Republic of Georgia, Spain and currently in France. The reason why I am giving all those details is that we can not figure out how and where to start the process.
We know that Chefs are in demand in Canada, but if we try to apply for skilled worker what are his chances to get a permission without high education? Then to get a work permit we have to have a sponsored employment yet everywhere we looked they are asking for Red Seal or some other certificate that can not be obtained if you are not working in Canada. Most of the jobs (all we have seen actually) state that they don't provide visas, candidates must be eligible to work/live in Canada. We just don't know what to do any more, we really would love to move to Canada. Please help.


----------



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

How can we find a job before entering Canada? How can we find it from France for example? Is there anyone who can help us answer those questions?
Thank you


----------



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

What if my husband was to apply for working holiday? Then would he be able to bring me and my son with him? Still no replies


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


NinoJ said:


> Hello everyone, I am hoping to get some answers that will help us get our heads around the endless vicious circle of moving to Canada.
> 
> Just a quick background. My husband is French and I am Georgian (currently in possession of 5 years UK residency and 1 year France residency).
> We have been married for 10 years and have 4 year's old son. My husband is a Chef by experience. He has been employed in hospitality for past 10 years,even though he has only finished high school and did not further his education. He has worked as a Head Chef, Executive Sous chef ... in Marriott hotels.
> ...


Have you ever been to Canada?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

No I have not and I am sure many people have moved without being there. I moved to UK, Spain and France without visiting it first. If you are going to go about Harsh Winters, I have been many times in Russia during the winter times and even though it may not be exactly the same we are ready. I am asking for advice as how to start our moving process, I am not asking weather I should or should not move there.
The forum seems to be not very active?


----------



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

I found a site where it looks like my husband is eligible for a working visa (can't post a link since I registered only yesterday). It does not say though if family can accompany him. My son has a French passport, but not me. Feels like I am talking to myself, I know you guys are busy and all but please help me out here.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


NinoJ said:


> No I have not and I am sure many people have moved without being there. I moved to UK, Spain and France without visiting it first. If you are going to go about Harsh Winters, I have been many times in Russia during the winter times and even though it may not be exactly the same we are ready. I am asking for advice as how to start our moving process, I am not asking weather I should or should not move there.
> The forum seems to be not very active?


This is the best advice ever: Welcome Page | Page d’accueil. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the best advice ever: Welcome Page | Page d’accueil.
> 
> ...


I have looked there as I said or we have to have a job before and we can't get a job without being there. ANyway thanks for taking your time


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

NinoJ said:


> What if my husband was to apply for working holiday? Then would he be able to bring me and my son with him? Still no replies


No.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

NinoJ said:


> How can we find a job before entering Canada? How can we find it from France for example? Is there anyone who can help us answer those questions?
> Thank you


This is the catch-22. The reality is most employers expect a face to face interview, fewer are willing to interview those without appropriate work visas already in place. You might want to consider a reccie trip and setup some interviews while you are in Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

NinoJ said:


> We know that Chefs are in demand in Canada, but if we try to apply for skilled worker what are his chances to get a permission without high education? Then to get a work permit we have to have a sponsored employment yet everywhere we looked they are asking for Red Seal or some other certificate that can not be obtained if you are not working in Canada. Most of the jobs (all we have seen actually) state that they don't provide visas, candidates must be eligible to work/live in Canada. We just don't know what to do any more, we really would love to move to Canada. Please help.


According to NOC:

Completion of secondary school is usually required.

Cook's trade certification, which is available in all provinces and territories, or equivalent credentials, training and experience, are required.

Executive chefs usually require management training and several years of experience in commercial food preparation, including two years in a supervisory capacity.


----------



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> According to NOC:
> 
> Completion of secondary school is usually required.
> 
> ...


He has completed secondary school and has done various in house trainings with Marriott hotels concerning management


----------

